# Less than 2 weeks till first show!!!!



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

2nd May is fast approching......................
Mine and Daisy's 1st ever show!!!!!

ok here goes with my checklist....

Ringcraft attended - CHECK - twice a week since she was 12 week
Match nights attended - CHECK (placed 3rd in last one out of 20 pups)
Wearing show lead means work - CHECK
Show entered - CHECK
Childcare sorted - CHECK
Daily table training - CHECK ish
Daily STAND training - CHECK ish - getting better
Moving pratice - Err......... kinda check
My outfit sorted - CHECK
My nerves -Hmmmmmmmmmm...... Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............:scared:

I just hope we both enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

oooohhh  next weekend


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

ooooo good luck!!!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ooooh goood luck , am sure you will be fine what show you at ?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

leoti said:


> ooooh goood luck , am sure you will be fine what show you at ?


Dover and Deal open. getting very scared


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Dover and Deal open. getting very scared


you'll be fine ..........................................lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah good luck lucy and daisy


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Was going to say don't forget your flask but they do a mean cup of tea there.

Don't forget you chairs, there arent many down there.

And good luck and have fun.

May pop along and cheer you along in the big ring when you get through as daughter lived next door 

Enjoy


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> you'll be fine ..........................................lol


:scared: Hmmmm..........



archiebaby said:


> ah good luck lucy and daisy


Thankyou, still scared



deb53 said:


> Was going to say don't forget your flask but they do a mean cup of tea there.
> 
> Don't forget you chairs, there arent many down there.
> 
> ...


Geeessss........ it's going to be like packing for hols!!! I only live 10mins away
Chairs - CHECK
Flask - CHECK

Yeah pop down if you can :scared: i'm doing AVNSC Utility puppy and minor puppy stakes :scared: :scared:
It's all im thinking about at the mo............ Im excitied but also scared, very scared, i just hope she's having a good day and dosen't play up too much :scared:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya, Its only just occured to me but we must go to the same ringcraft club
Detling.
I'm Willow the GRs owner!


I have seen Daisy everyone, and she is brilliant!
An absolute pro and I know nothing about TTs but she looks perdect to me!!

Gooooooddddd Luuuuucccckkk

(not that you need it)

My first show is 23rd May, arghhh!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck hun im shore you will not need it hun


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Hiya, Its only just occured to me but we must go to the same ringcraft club
> Detling.
> I'm Willow the GRs owner!
> 
> ...


Helllllloooooooooooooooooo Willow's mummy  
Great to see fellow ring crafters on here!!!!!! HEEELLLLOOOOOOOO...........

Thankyou for saying so :thumbup:

OOhhhhhhh..... 23rd May - is that the UK Paper open at Lockmedow?? I can't do that one it's my son's birthday

Match night this week :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Good luck hun im shore you will not need it hun


 :scared:  :scared: :lol: :lol:

How are those beautiful puppies doing? OMG.... You are going to be soooooooooo sad when they leave.........
xx


----------



## louise_ky (Mar 1, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

louise_ky said:


> Good luck!!!


Thankyou  :scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck to both of you'll do great.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Good luck to both of you'll do great.


Thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Arrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........

Show is tomorrow


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not that you need it, Daisy will do great!!!!

Have you got everything ready, is anyone going with you?
Wish I could come down. See your moves lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not that you need it, Daisy will do great!!!!
> 
> ...


Thankyou sweetie!!!

Yes kinda got everything ready....... just need to iron my clothes
Daisy is bathed and coat looking great, got her parting just right :thumbup:
Done move pratise in my cul-de-sac today, a few neighbours came out to watch :lol:
My mum is coming with me :thumbup:
Shame you can't come down to watch

Still cr*ping myself tho :lol:


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

you will both be fine, good luck and enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

aurora said:


> you will both be fine, good luck and enjoy it :thumbup:


Thankyou


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I was the same when i started (only last year), still do get very nervous lol.
Just go and have fun and enjoy  and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Try and imagine them all naked
lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lucylewis0 said:


> arrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........
> 
> show is tomorrow


good luck x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> I was the same when i started (only last year), still do get very nervous lol.
> Just go and have fun and enjoy  and good luck :thumbup:


I know i'll have fun and I hope Daisy enjoys it too 

Grooming bag packed :thumbup: and double checked

No messy dinner for daisy tonight it took me ages to get the food stains off her beard :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I know i'll have fun and I hope Daisy enjoys it too
> 
> Grooming bag packed :thumbup: and double checked
> 
> No messy dinner for daisy tonight it took me ages to get the food stains off her beard :lol:


LOL...:lol: you go get em! :thumbup: do let us know how you get on?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Try and imagine them all naked
> lol


PMSL..................................................:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If they are young a good looking I will...............:lol: 



deb53 said:


> good luck x


Arrrgggghhhhhhhhhh...

Thankyou xxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL...:lol: you go get em! :thumbup: do let us know how you get on?


I will do :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy, just go and enjoy, I am sure you will be fine


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck for today


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wishing you all the best for today. xx wished i'd entered now we coukd have met up xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> wishing you all the best for today. xx wished i'd entered now we coukd have met up xx


Arr... you should of done  Very wet tho!!!! Im back up there on the 20th June

I have just got back, Daisy was such a good girl, she took it all in her stride, she didn't play up, she laid in her crate and didn't make a fuss once 

We got a 3rd in AVNSC puppy (erm.... out of 3) and unplaced in av puppy stakes, erm.... 6th out of 6

I think my inexperience is to blame really, Daisy was so good, im very proud of her 

A lovely TT lady (she's a TT judge, not judging today) came over to me at the show and we had a very long converstation, she went over Daisy and gave me very useful advise to work on. She said she hasn't got any major faults and she's a lovely girl, she's just an immature baby puppy and everything will come together eventually, just keep working on her:thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Arr... you should of done  Very wet tho!!!! Im back up there on the 20th June
> 
> I have just got back, Daisy was such a good girl, she took it all in her stride, she didn't play up, she laid in her crate and didn't make a fuss once
> 
> ...


Onwards and upwards  well done and glad you both had a great day out


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

after seeing all the rain glad i hadn't entered lol


so you've done it now!! and glad you enjoyed it. wasn't that bad was it ?:thumbup:

practise makes perfect:thumbup: we all had to start somewhere .


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Onwards and upwards  well done and glad you both had a great day out


Yep, thankyou  Daisy is flaked out Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



dexter said:


> after seeing all the rain glad i hadn't entered lol
> 
> so you've done it now!! and glad you enjoyed it. wasn't that bad was it ?:thumbup:
> 
> practise makes perfect:thumbup: we all had to start somewhere .


It was good fun and so pleased daisy was so relaxed.

Yep practise, practise, practice......... think I need someone to show me how, ringcraft is great but I need to learn deeper, stacking, right speed, etc..

Next show - Sutton 16th may
then, 2nd june - Guilford open
then, 4th june - southern counties champ show (hmmm.... slightly over confident when i entered that one!!)
then, 20th june - back down at maidstone

I was going to do windsor and east of england but i think i'll do then next year instead


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have a go at companion shows....... especially if its a nice sunny day lol

ah my friend has TT's maybe it was her that was chatting to you today. did she have a briard with her?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> have a go at companion shows....... especially if its a nice sunny day lol
> 
> ah my friend has TT's maybe it was her that was chatting to you today. did she have a briard with her?


No she had OES and bull terriers


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah well done to daisy for being a good girl and so glad you enjoyed your self be seeing you at crufts soon


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ah well done to daisy for being a good girl and so glad you enjoyed your self be seeing you at crufts soon


Hmmm... maybe not crufts, lol x

I met frenchies for the first time today  OMG..... I want one, they so adorable    the guy next to me had 4 of them


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Hiya, Its only just occured to me but we must go to the same ringcraft club
> Detling.
> I'm Willow the GRs owner!
> 
> ...


Does Julie S still run Detling??


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Does Julie S still run Detling??[/QUOTE
> 
> Does the Julie S you refer to have GSPs? I believe I know the answer if it is! Otherwise I am just sticky beaking so tell me to shove off!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

pickle said:


> deb53 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Julie S still run Detling??[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

deb53 said:


> pickle said:
> 
> 
> > :lol::lol::lol:Yes thats who I mean. Didnt want to put whole name down
> ...


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

pickle said:


> deb53 said:
> 
> 
> > She has moved to Wales, a few months ago now.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> pickle said:
> 
> 
> > deb53 said:
> ...


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> Lucylewis0 said:
> 
> 
> > pickle said:
> ...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no ....... i'm off to Devon County show on 22nd May . don't do too many open shows now as i want to go to champ shows further away and can;t afford to do both lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

pickle said:


> deb53 said:
> 
> 
> > She has moved to Wales, a few months ago now.
> ...


----------

